# Laptop Recommendation



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I need a new laptop, tomorrow, any advice would be gratefully received.

It will be used primarily for wi-fi net access and document work, multi-media whizz bang features are of little use to me, no gaming (that's for losers) and it must be sturdy. Toshiba's have been my favourites for years for the only reason they are (were) incredibly well built, you can drop them, many times, and they still work. Not a normal reason but when you are on site and your HP/Dell/Compaq is falling to bits you would like decent build quality.

Vista, good or bad? Should I get XP? My budget is Â£500 inc vat max, that'll probably only get me 1mb ram but I think Mr Haythorne said that was not enough to run Vista successfully and if he says it, then I believe him because he knows everything









I'd like better portability too but don't think a tablet is in my price range, unless you know better?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi mark

Can't help on the laptop question as I've used a Fujitsu Amilo the last couple of years and the screen went. I just use it through the tv now as don't use it enough to warrant getting it fixed.

On the subject of Vista I would say no. I upgraded my PC to Vista Home premium and I wish I'd never bothered. Compatability problems, slow running and various quirks make me wish I'd just stuck with XP. My PC runs 2GB of RAM but still does not seem to be enough sometimes.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree with you on toshibas, though ours did need a new HDD for no apparent reason(!), other than that it's great.

Recently PC Pro did a review of what they term desktop replacement laptops, and the Toshiba P200-13Z seemed to do OK and it was by far the cheapest oin the group at Â£600 inc VAT. performance was lower than most of the others but they were a lot dearer.

May be a bit big if you value portability - 17" screen and battery life not great at just over 2hrs

The group winner was a dell at over 1100.

Hope that helps

Ian


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Trust your gut feeling go for a toshiba with Xp with as much HD and RAM as you canget at your price point.

Tom


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I can only agree with the above, I've always used Toshiba's and, when I was in IT, I found Toshiba to be more reliable and robust than anything except the Panasonic "Toughbook" range, which were more robust but hugely expensive and underspeced.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mark, take a look at current copy of Personal Computer World....they have a review of 12 laptops under Â£499.

I don't have my copy with me at the moment, so can't tell you which one came out on top....sorry. Might post later when I get home.

Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

potz said:


> To avoid another puerile/pointless slagging match I'll not recommend what I usually do.


Pm or email me, I am happy to take advice on things I know FA about.











Silver Hawk said:


> Mark, take a look at current copy of Personal Computer World....they have a review of 12 laptops under Â£499.
> 
> I don't have my copy with me at the moment, so can't tell you which one came out on top....sorry. Might post later when I get home.
> 
> Paul


Yes, please, I'd be interested to know which came out top. laptops direct at Â£400-Â£500 seem to have a good choice in stock so I could well end up there so at I won't have to go to PCW and get in a bad mood.









The XP v Vista thing still bothers me.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

MarkF said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > To avoid another puerile/pointless slagging match I'll not recommend what I usually do.
> ...


I set up my mate's new Sony Vaio laptop which had Vista Home Premium on it. It ran like a tired old dog despite it being a top piece of hardware. I played around with it and turned off all the unnecessary background services and features which made little difference. I thought it was sh*t. However recently, my wife got a Compaq Presario F560 laptop for her college course which again came with Vista Home Premium. It runs perfectly well and does all that she requires. I was going to put XP on but decided not to bother. This cost Â£429 from PCWorld but I'd recommend you put the model into pricerunner.co.uk and see who has the best deal.

Vista has some compatibility issues with older programs which will run under XP. Also, if you buy a new laptop with Vista pre installed and you do want XP, check that XP drivers are available for that model of laptop.

I usually recommend the same brand as Potz but I don't want to be dragged into the same aforementioned slanging match with the forum's resident IT experts. 

Let us know what you decide,

A.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I am awaiting delivery of a Dell Latitude D630 - no idea of the cost (employer providing). I have always used Dell and they haven't fallen apart yet despite extensive use and some fairly hard treatment.

I think the new Dell Vostro is under Â£500.

XP v Vista? Dell configuration for mine has XP as standard with a Â£3.55 discount if you opt for Vista. Dell still prefer XP which is good enough in my book. It does however come Vista licensed so when Vista is more stable and drivers etc sorted out, you can upgrade to Vista at no charge


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just try to get XP. At work we have 3 new Vista laptops, after a month they now have more issues than what they started with, drivers dropping out, compatibility issues. MS has extended the sale of XP, first time they extended the sale of anything!


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Mark

I'm almost ashamed at this attempt to add something to this discussion ... but could I just tell you that two guys at my work have just bought laptops and boy is there some b!tching about Vista.

Apparently if you do things like run hand-helds or synchronise calendars or contacts then the change from XP to Vista is problematic.

One of the guys is a bit of a boffin and has spent hours trying to get where he was with Xp and is still not there.

If this is of no use - I'll get me coat


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > To avoid another puerile/pointless slagging match I'll not recommend what I usually do.
> ...


Mark,

Editor's Choice : PC Nextday Zoostorm 52-4201 Versatile at Â£479.99. However, I could not find this on their web site...but they do sell many different laptops in all price ranges and this company has picked up quite a number of awards recently. See their laptops here.

Also Recommended: : Acer Travelmate TM5520-5A1G12 at Â£499 view details here.

Vista is a little tricky if you want to use various USB devices...but only because some manufacturers of these extra devices have not yet produced Vista drivers. I've been running Vista now for a good 6 months....at first I couldn't use the Motorola Mobile Phone tools on Vista, and the Logitech speakers did not work 100%....but both are now fixed by downloading & installing the recently released Vista upgrades to their products.

Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bought the 710 a cheap acer of t'net, it has been faultless tbh, although I suspect she's rather more gentle with it than you would be Mark!

used laptops direct dot com, actually rang them and spoke to a real person before buying and they were very helpful.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am not having an Acer, do you think I buy my clothes at Primark?

I have been "thrown" by having three different people in 24 hours tell me to get a Mac. I have decided to decorate my daughters bedroom tomorrow and think about it.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm saying nothing


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I am not having an Acer, do you think I buy my clothes at Primark?


Too right Mark, Marks and Spencer all the way.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Are you saying Acer are cheap rubbish Mark?

.










.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Dell.

XP.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I am not having an Acer, do you think I buy my clothes at Primark?


I wont bother next time









Drove all the way back to Brighton from Greenford, West London so I could post the results of a professional review....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Are you saying Acer are cheap rubbish Mark?
> 
> .
> 
> ...


No, but other people, not me, might percieve them as rubbish and then see me with one.











Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I am not having an Acer, do you think I buy my clothes at Primark?
> ...


It was much appreciated, it's just that..... three people? It's spooky, it must be meant to happen. I'll have read up as I know nothing about Macs, Potz said *"It will integrate neatly into any LAN and configuring internet access is a doddle"* frankly I haven't a clue what he was talking about, why do IT guys always assume.







He also told me Mr Haythorne talks bollox.

Rich, he didn't really, but you, as resident IT expert, were not availlable when I needed you.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry mate, I've been out all day. As well as what others have suggested, take a look at IBM too.

Personally I'd stick with XP for now rather than go the Vista route, at least until the first Service Pack has been released. If you do go for Vista, 1GB of RAM should be OK, but 2GB is better.

If you're going to take it out on site and want Internet access, as well as normal 802.11 type wireless connectivity you might investigate adding a 3G card which enables you to use the Internet over a mobile phone network.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> as well as normal 802.11 type wireless connectivity you might investigate adding a 3G card which enables you to use the Internet over a mobile phone network.


Rich, now I haven't a clue what you are talking about.

Just to clarify a matter that I have been made aware of. I valued everybody's advice on this and was grateful to receive it, especially Rich & Chris's as professionals. Nothing is there to upset anybody, it's all "up front" as usual.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Just to clarify a matter that I have been made aware of. I valued everybody's advice on this and was grateful to receive it, especially Rich & Chris's as professionals. Nothing is there to upset anybody, it's all "up front" as usual.


I'm an IT professional ... although don't feel like it sometimes, based on how Corporate management sometimes treat us


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

802.11 is the specification for wireless networking; what most people generally refer to as wi-fi.

If you're out on site and/or nowhere near a wireless hotspot or other access point you wont be able to use the Internet. A 3G card uses the mobile phone network instead to connect you. Just as with mobile phones there are various operators, tariffs and contracts to choose from depending on how you intend to use the service.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify a matter that I have been made aware of. I valued everybody's advice on this and was grateful to receive it, especially Rich & Chris's as professionals. Nothing is there to upset anybody, it's all "up front" as usual.
> ...


So too am I and that's a situation I can relate to as well Silver Hawk.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You need to "educate" your corporate management. "Shovels and rakes and implements of destruction" might work where reasoned, technical argumets appear to fail.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't understand why management pay me/us lots of dosh because of my/our 'professional skills' and yet totally ignore every bloody thing I/we advise when 'planning' (hah), leaving me/us to pick up the pieces when it all goes tits up.

As we said it would.

Bitter? Naaa... too tired...


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

You cant beat a MAC.......

Unix based, stable, secure and with the new Intel based architecture, very quick too...


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I am not having an Acer, do you think I buy my clothes at Primark?
> 
> I have been "thrown" by having three different people in 24 hours tell me to get a Mac. I have decided to decorate my daughters bedroom tomorrow and think about it.


Nothing wrong with Acer, mate.







I've had good luck with Acer but then again they were the top of the range travelmates I had and once you go over a grand most makes seem decent (except Dell as the XPS laptops I've had seemed a bit flimsy. Very flimsy for the price, actually.)

What about an Asus?

Although some of the newer Acers do look very nice in the pictures I've seen.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

murph said:


> Nothing wrong with Acer, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At over Â£1k I'd hope they were ok Murph







But I am not spending Â£1k on something I don't even want and won't get any pleasure out of, it's purely for work. I agree about Dell's, boy do they need a new "screen hinge development manager", every one of my Dells has failed at the hinges, pathetic.

Anyway, I have had enough information (and enough of this thread) to make a decision shortly, thank you to everybody that replied.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hhmm very good Chris, especially the last one, a "wind up" model.


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Enough with the Acer jokes thanks!! We have bought an Acer recently and it has so far been faultless, more to the point it outspecs many other laptops and it comes with XP. Down Under it is nigh on impossible to avoid Vista. Any other laptop with this spec on Vista wouldn't be half as good!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

ncon said:


> Enough with the Acer jokes thanks!! We have bought an Acer recently and it has so far been faultless, more to the point it outspecs many other laptops and it comes with XP. Down Under it is nigh on impossible to avoid Vista. Any other laptop with this spec on Vista wouldn't be half as good!


All very good my friend, buy why would I take advice from somebody who considered purchasing a Honda and then went and bought a Holden Barina?


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

MarkF said:


> ncon said:
> 
> 
> > Enough with the Acer jokes thanks!! We have bought an Acer recently and it has so far been faultless, more to the point it outspecs many other laptops and it comes with XP. Down Under it is nigh on impossible to avoid Vista. Any other laptop with this spec on Vista wouldn't be half as good!
> ...


Touche - we all make the odd mistake once in a while...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What happened with the Holden?


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

MarkF said:


> What happened with the Holden?


Well, they had it in for a full day at the nearest garage to take care of the immediate issues. The next day I took it in to the garage where I bought it, there they checked over all the electrics and re-programmed the engine management system. That was a fortnight ago, it's been perfect since then, and I would expect it to remain so for quite a while....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

potz said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why management pay me/us lots of dosh because of my/our 'professional skills' and yet totally ignore every bloody thing I/we advise when 'planning' (hah), leaving me/us to pick up the pieces when it all goes tits up.
> ...


Gissa job...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just bought an ACER from PC Business World, and I think it is excellent. ACER was recommended to me by the Electronic and IT people here at the Uni.

Including VAT and delivery it cost me Â£304.26

It is an ACER Extensa 5220 CEL 540 1.86GHz 1GB 80 Gb DVD SUPER MULTI PRO 5INI

It has Windows XP Pro, and Wireless internet connection

Great spec and for the price it is great IMO

It also has the slot for plug in digital camera card


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Griff, hellova spec for the money


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Griff said:


> I've just bought an ACER


Did I see Acer on the side of a Ferrari at the qualifying today?


----------

